# Can anyone tell me exactly what type of sand this is?



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks to be regular pool filter sand. Pool filter sand will vary in color due to local sources of sand. What makes it good for aquariums is that it has a uniform size which keeps it from compacting. You can get it at Lowes and HomeDepot along with pool supply companies. You may have to search around to find the color you like.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

I agree. That looks exactly like pool filter sand.


----------



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

My ADA La Plata sand looks like this too.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, it looks just like beige/tan PFS in a larger grade, perhaps # 20, or # 30.


----------



## acf (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey guys, thanks for the info. I love this site.

I was about to go for the pool filter sand when Chocological recommended the ADA La Plata Sand. Im leaning towards that right now.


----------



## acf (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok guys,

I just purchased an 8kg bag of La Planta sand from ADA.

Since everyone is so knowledgable, I may as well ask... Does anyone know where I can purchase the exact type of wood and rock too?


----------



## Twistofer (Mar 22, 2015)

I got some really nice driftwood and rockwork from:

AquariumPlants.com


----------



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

Tom Barr often sells driftwood. I'm sure you can find something here: http://www.barrreport.com/forum/bar...4618-gnarled-manzanita-driftwood-batch-3-2014

As for the stone.. that looks like regular rocks from where ever. If I were you, I'd go with ryuoh stone or seriyu stone sourced from e bay or where ever.


----------



## acf (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks guys, I have pictured wood and rocks. Everything should be here in a week, I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## acf (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys. Was able to get all the pieces and put it together quickly with your help. The tank is clearing up now.

Does anyone know what type of small schooling fish are swimming at the top tier of the reference image I originally posted? I was thinking some type of hatchet fish, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The fish look like penguin tetra, http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+890+1579&pcatid=1579


----------



## fade2black (Sep 6, 2003)

That picture is the background on my phone. Haha. Good luck with the tank


----------



## ROYWS3 (Feb 1, 2014)

I would suggest sinking your rocks into the substrate little more so they don't just look like there sitting on top of it, but more of an integral part of it


----------



## acf (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks guys.

If those are penguin tetras, google says they grow to 3" in length. If that's the case, they may be too big for the scale of my tank (a 22 gallon with the main fish being a pair of German Blue Rams, aka "the mini discus" lol).

Roy, thanks, I will try that. One thing I still want to do is arrange the rocks so they taper from largest to smallest, middle of the tank out. I think I need a little more sand, this 8kg bag wasnt quite enough for my 24" x 12" x 18"h footprint. I will order another 2kg bag.

My friend suggested I get one more piece of wood to fill in the middle more. So I will order another couple pieces and see what fits best.

I do want this to be a hardscape, but in an effort to combat algae naturally, what do you guys think about putting in moss to suck out the extra nutrients? I don't have co2 however, and it may not look nice if all my moss is brown and gross.

Any additional thoughts?

Bump: Also, I can't have wood that sticks out of the tank, like the reference image. Well, I could.. but then I wouldn't be able to use my ADA lid, and I like that it keeps evaporation at bay.


----------



## acf (Mar 17, 2013)

The tank has been cycling for a couple weeks now. I'm almost ready to reintroduce my breeding pair of German Blue Ram.

Does anyone know what this fuzzy stuff is, growing exclusively on my spider wood? Keep in mind I boiled this wood for an hour.


----------



## Cow Goes Moo (Apr 13, 2015)

This is completely normal and there is nothing to fear. It is harmless and will go away on it's own but also shrimp, snails, and fish will eat at it and clear it out quickly.

This happens to just about any driftwood. Very common.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Driftwood snot. It will go away eventually. Just pick it off every once in a while and eventually it will stop coming back.


----------



## acf (Mar 17, 2013)

I toothbrushed the sludge off the wood. It came off really easily. It's only been 2 days and it's starting to grow back a little already but hopefully it will be less and less.


----------

